# Another crazy questions...fiberglass



## shake this (Jan 5, 2012)

How efficient is the router at cutting/trimming fiberglass? Just thinking of the possibilities this might provide me when doing my stereo work. Any tips and tricks provided would be welcomed as well. Trust me, I'll be wearing a mask when working with it.


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

shake this said:


> How efficient is the router at cutting/trimming fiberglass? Just thinking of the possibilities this might provide me when doing my stereo work. Any tips and tricks provided would be welcomed as well. Trust me, I'll be wearing a mask when working with it.


Good afternoon.

Fiberglass is a multidirectional material and very abrasive on tooling. Because of this, we suggest a burr type of bit to 'grind' the material verses a normal or standard up or downcut router bit which can dull more readily and 'pull' larger chunks of mateial from the work piece.

We do have several tool series that have proven effective at routing this material

67-000 / 67-250 which are medium burr bits with a diamond pattern that is basically an up and down cut pattern...The points on these tools also can vary depending on application.

66-900 is our high performance series that does the same thing and does have a 'shear' to it as well - not an aggressive shear - but one that assists in removing material and heat from the work piece and tool.

Please review and if there is anything else we can assist with, feel free to contact me...if I don't know the answer to any question, we do have tech support who can assist as well.

Thanks and hope this helps! 

Fred
LMT Onsrud
[email protected]


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The router works well for fiberglass, they make bits just for that type of job, here's deal going on eBay right now, jump on and get some, they are hard to find and they are they not cheap the norm..
I have one and they do a great job on Fiberglass and Phenolic, like router plates 

Onsrud PCL532186 2 pack Solid Carbide Fiberglass Router Bits

Onsrud PCL532186 2 pack Solid Carbide Fiberglass Router Bits | eBay


http://www.ebay.com/sch/onsrudcutte...826913749&pt=Routers_Bits&_trksid=p4340.l2562

==



shake this said:


> How efficient is the router at cutting/trimming fiberglass? Just thinking of the possibilities this might provide me when doing my stereo work. Any tips and tricks provided would be welcomed as well. Trust me, I'll be wearing a mask when working with it.


----------



## shake this (Jan 5, 2012)

You are quickly starting to become my new best friend.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I try and help when I can, I can use all the friends I can get on the forum I have made my share of enemies on the forum trying to help others with my big mouth but I guess that's the norm after 21,000 posted items 

I think I need a new keyboard LOL LOL

==



shake this said:


> You are quickly starting to become my new best friend.


----------



## shake this (Jan 5, 2012)

Guess who is a proud new owner of a set of Onsrud fiberglass bits??? :dance3:

Thanks Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brandon

You're Welcome

I was holding off a bit for you to jump in and get them, if you didn't I was I going to get them..that good of a deal .... Can't have to many router bits 


===



shake this said:


> Guess who is a proud new owner of a set of Onsrud fiberglass bits??? :dance3:
> 
> Thanks Bob


----------



## shake this (Jan 5, 2012)

I was trying to hold off, didn't want to bid to early and bring attention to it. Was afraid someone might see my bid and think, hmmm wonder if I should bid too.


----------



## NavyCharles24 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great Idea. I was not aware you could use a Router for Fiberglass etc. And a Specialized bit for this is logical. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## shake this (Jan 5, 2012)

Wanted to share my ebay experience with the rest of the members. I received the package late Tuesday and upon opening it, quickly realized that they only sent 1 bit. Double checked the auction and it was for 2 so I quickly contacted the seller. To be honest, I would have been happy with just one bit at $7.50. Now this was late Tuesday night so I wasn't expecting a response then. However, early Wednesday morning I had a message waiting in my box from Fred. 

Fred was quick to apologies for the error and informed me he was not only shipping out the 2nd bit but would be adding a 3rd bit at no charge. I received a 2nd message later in the day saying that my order had been processed and a tracking number was provided. 

I won't hesitate to order from this company again. The bit seems to be of high quality and the customer service far excepted my expectation.


----------

